# Chip soaking



## Dumprdog (May 1, 2020)

I am new to the world of smoking foods and hoping the folks here can help me in my search for the best in smoked meats, cheeses and anything else. My question concerns soaking wood chips, not in water as I have discovered that it is a waste of time unless I have a desire to stand around the smoker or grill and have a few beers while waiting for the wet chips to dry and begin to smoke. I am interested in imparting different flavors in the food but will soaking the chips in wine, beer, juices, or whiskey really give a desired taste to smoked items or would I be better served soaking the meat in the liquid? Any advice and help would be really appreciated. Thanks


----------



## pops6927 (May 1, 2020)

I wood soak the meat instead!


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 1, 2020)

Soak/Marinate the meat. Anything else is a waste of Booze.or Beer. Use chips dry, unless you are cooking with a charcoal fire...JJ


----------



## Dumprdog (May 3, 2020)

Thanks guys. That answers my question


----------



## JWFokker (May 3, 2020)

It's possible, but you would want to let them soak for a long time and then allow them to fully dry before burning them. I've seen ex whiskey and ex wine oak casks used for smoking with. I don't think it'll change the flavor much versus unflavored oak, but the aroma should be noticeable, especially if the chips smolder and don't burn up too fast.


----------

